# Where are the ideal places for retirement relocation?



## RDB (Mar 21, 2008)

It is hard to believe how easily lovely places can be devastated by our planet‘s elements. People relocate during the ideal, then there’s too much or not enough rain. There are tornados or hurricanes. Earthquakes. Eruptions. Too hot. Too cold.

With an empty nest and having to NOT make an income, where would you relocate? Where are the ideal places in your opinion? Besides weather history, take into consideration the cost, crime, cleanliness and area interests.


----------



## bobcat (Mar 21, 2008)

RDB said:


> It is hard to believe how easily lovely places can be devastated by our planet‘s elements. People relocate during the ideal, then there’s too much or not enough rain. There are tornados or hurricanes. Earthquakes. Eruptions. Too hot. Too cold.
> 
> With an empty nest and having to NOT make an income, where would you relocate? Where are the ideal places in your opinion? Besides weather history, take into consideration the cost, crime, cleanliness and area interests.



Southern Eastern N C.


----------



## Karen G (Mar 21, 2008)

RDB said:


> With an empty nest and having to NOT make an income, where would you relocate? Where are the ideal places in your opinion? Besides weather history, take into consideration the cost, crime, cleanliness and area interests.



We retired to Henderson, NV, just outside of Las Vegas. The weather is fantastic--right now in the high 70's and to be in the 80's by Sunday, with low humidity. It gets really hot a couple of months of the year, but the rest of the year it's nice and sunny almost every day.

Most everything around here is fairly new and very nice. There are some good real estate bargains to be had if one were looking to buy. There are lots of outdoor recreation activities available and all the indoor recreation activities of Las Vegas are just minutes away. We've found a wonderful church and great friends and neighbors.  We love it!


----------



## naudette (Mar 21, 2008)

I'm living where I want to retire.  Scottsdale, Arizona.


----------



## lolaker99 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Hot Springs Village Arkansas*

Probably not a place on your radar, but you might want to look it up.  No hurricanes, earthquakes a slight possiblity, yes to tornados.  Mild winters, though.  

Near beautiful lakes, and hills, has racehorse gambling and games of skill.
 The village itself has several highly rated golf courses, indoor pool, and workout room.  In addition, to basketball courts, outdoor pool, and tennis courts.  The cost of living is much more reasonable than the coasts also.    There are organizations/clubs for just about any interest group.  

My in laws moved there and they had looked at Florida and Arizona.  They are thrilled.  

Hope this helps.  Good luck.


----------



## Flo (Mar 21, 2008)

We retired to the southeastern corner of N.C. and think it's paradise. Bobcat beat me to the posting!


----------



## swift (Mar 21, 2008)

Here on the top 35 rated by CNNMoney.com http://money.cnn.com/galleries/2007/moneymag/0710/gallery.bpretire.moneymag/index.html

Although, it had San Diego, CA listed as #5 and beautiful it is but awfully expensive place to live at so I don't know.


----------



## Karen G (Mar 21, 2008)

swift said:


> Here on the top 35 rated by CNNMoney.com http://money.cnn.com/galleries/2007/moneymag/0710/gallery.bpretire.moneymag/index.html



I wonder who picked the top 35 places--New York City, upstate New York, Chicago, downtown Detroit!!  They sound more like places young, urban professionals would be looking at--not retirees.  I want some place warm, sunny, and with no extreme weather issues! Plus, lots of the top places are so expensive.


----------



## otis8756 (Mar 21, 2008)

anywhere above a sea level of 100 feet.  you gotta avoid global warming ya know.  in addition, any state without an income tax, unless you are already on the hook for income tax; check with Dave, he seems to know his tax stuff


----------



## johnmfaeth (Mar 21, 2008)

Hi Karen,

I suppose one has to live within their means, luckily there are many for which that means a stroll through the Met in the AM, Brunch, starting with 1/2 a chilled lobster at the UN Plaza Hotel with socialite friends, followed by a 1/2 hour helicopter loop around lower Manhattan and Lady Liberty. Cost is a mere $500.

To each is own. I'm aiming for the used double wide in south Alabama.

I guess the answer is whatever your dreams hold.....

John


----------



## Karen G (Mar 21, 2008)

johnmfaeth said:


> I guess the answer is whatever your dreams hold.....


You are so right about that, John.  Isn't it great that there are enough varied places to retire to meet everyone's desires! So there isn't any one definitive answer as to the "best place to retire." It is just what is the best place for YOU that each person has to decide.


----------



## Icarus (Mar 21, 2008)

Karen G said:


> I wonder who picked the top 35 places--New York City, upstate New York, Chicago, downtown Detroit!!  They sound more like places young, urban professionals would be looking at--not retirees.  I want some place warm, sunny, and with no extreme weather issues! Plus, lots of the top places are so expensive.




That list was based on the nations 30 most populous metro areas. I think they make several lists based on different criteria.

-David


----------



## Steve (Mar 22, 2008)

RDB said:


> It is hard to believe how easily lovely places can be devastated by our planet‘s elements. People relocate during the ideal, then there’s too much or not enough rain. There are tornados or hurricanes. Earthquakes. Eruptions. Too hot. Too cold.
> 
> With an empty nest and having to NOT make an income, where would you relocate? Where are the ideal places in your opinion? Besides weather history, take into consideration the cost, crime, cleanliness and area interests.



I am a very long way from retirement, but I think that the place you live would be a great place to retire.  I'm a Virginia native, and I love history and colonial architecture.  I think the Williamsburg area would be a fun place to retire.  Here are the reasons:  fairly mild winters, lots of history and culture, easy driving distance to urban amenities in Hampton Roads and Richmond, a semi-rural atmosphere, beautiful new neighborhoods being built, easy access to the mountains via I-64, within a day's drive of many of the nation's most interesting cities and best vacation destinations, etc.  I think Williamsburg would be great!

Other areas I would consider include:  Beaufort County in South Carolina, Santa Barbara in California (if I could afford it), Western North Carolina, Santa Fe, or right here where I live now (Utah).  

Steve


----------



## GregGH (Mar 22, 2008)

Great Thread ---

I have used www.bestplaces.net   especially for looking at climate

It is very hard to find 12 months of perfect climate ...  and sometimes you find it -- only to find that thousands have found it before you ( aka Maui )

And f you find valhalla  or shangri la  ... often success spoils it - since the infrastructure can't keep up ( Naples FL ) or the environmental issues spoil the paradise.  Funny how when you get there - if it is really nice - you are tempted to close the gate and stop the rest of the us 

BUT --it sure is fun looking ....

Keep this thread going 

Just another California lover - Greg


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 22, 2008)

Looking for ideal year-around climate. Great health care, advantageous tax structure, lots to do, educational opportunities, we looked fairly seriously at Guadalajara, Mexico. Still not ruling it out for at least part time, but not ready to retire yet.

Jim Ricks


----------



## SDKath (Mar 22, 2008)

San Diego!  330 sunny days a year.   

Katherine
(sunny and 72 today)


----------



## lynne (Mar 22, 2008)

We retired over a year ago to the East Side on the Island of Hawaii.  It looks like upstate NY or Northern California.  At 2000' there is no need for air-conditioning (we have ceiling fans) or heat (we do have a wood-burning stove) for the few days during the year that the temperature drops.  The air is very clean and we can see the ocean and view the Mauna Kea Observatories which are snow covered in the wintertime.  Temperatures range from 50-80 degrees and I can garden and ride horses year-round.   This is definitely paradise for us.


----------



## bobcat (Mar 22, 2008)

GregGH said:


> Great Thread ---
> 
> I have used www.bestplaces.net   especially for looking at climate
> 
> ...



How true. New people moving to where we live are different. They do not care about you and do what they want no matter what the rules.  Then you ask them why they moved.  We did not like it there anymore. They want to change things here to be like where they came from.   As they say I 95 goes both ways.


----------



## Glynda (Mar 22, 2008)

*Charleston*

Charleston, SC!  Hot as hades, buggy, and subject to hurricanes several months of the year but still well worth it to me.  There is nothing like a low country scene of marsh, ocean, rivers, live oak trees, Spanish moss and historic Charleston's unique architecture, restaurants and shopping.


----------



## bogey21 (Mar 22, 2008)

A friend of mine retired to San Miguel (sp?), Mexico.  Swears by it - cost, medical care, safety, English ok, etc.  Inland Mexico location.  I've never personally been there.

George


----------



## Patri (Mar 22, 2008)

What are voting rights when you live in Mexico?


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 22, 2008)

Patri said:


> What are voting rights when you live in Mexico?



'Bout the same as being a non-citizen resident of anyplace.

Jim


----------



## Gramma5 (Mar 22, 2008)

*We LOVE Southwest Fl.*

For us, it is sunny southwestern Fl for 7.5 mos of the year and Minnesota for the summers....the best of both worlds,IMHO. We love small town Englewood (with the availablity of Venice or Sarasota close by for shopping and entertainment), going to the beach anytime we want to sun or just to watch the sunset, having great restaurants nearby, or just sitting on our large lanai and watching the gorgeous sun set over the wetlands outback and listen to the birds! It feels like we are on vacation all winter! Then ,when it gets too warm down here(May) and warmer up north we take our MH and move up there to see the kids, grandkids  and friends all summer and enjoy the wonderful MN lakes. We live nicely but a much simplier life than we did when we were working and love the stress free life. We chooe to retire earlier than most of our friends (60) because we buried several close friends due to cancer and an accident and decided that there was more to life than working and continuing to live a crazy stressed life so we could " have income retirement put away so we could live on an income  close to our working daysincome." Yes, we were fortunate to have been able to travel during our working years and we won't be doing alot more international travel anymore but there are always sacrifices you make for choices you make. And yes, we downsized to a smaller townhome in Fl. and sold our home up north and bought an RV for summer living and travel but, for us....we think that will make memories for our children and grandchildren.  When we first seriously thought about retiring we thought it was a "stretch and a few years too early" but after meeting with our FA and doing lots of talking and planning and deciding and investigating...we decided we would be just fine. And that was 18 mos. ago. Now, we did own our TH in Fl. outrught and have no mortgages, so that is of utmost importance. I thinkit is a very good market to buy now, but not if you have to sell first. I personally don't think you should retire with a mortgage unless money is not even an issue.
Of course our friends can't believe we retired as most of them made far more money than we did but their philosophy in retirement is different than ours. Everyone has to do what works for them but you also look at the future. Healthcare can be a very big issue. We fortunately are retired military so have military benefits and that is a tremendous advantage.


----------



## geekette (Mar 22, 2008)

We've long thought it would be the Carolinas.  I always wanted a cabin in the mountains in the Asheville area.  I could just as easily pick Knoxville.

I want seasons, but could do without -40 winters.  I'd take mountains over water, but being a short drive from the ocean would be ideal.  I do need scenic beauty, tho, to live out my days peacefully.


----------



## swift (Mar 22, 2008)

I have often dreamed of the area of Ashland, OR when I get to that point. It is close enough to California to not be quite as rainy as Northern OR. It is a college town, which means youth to me, I love the Shakespeare Festival and an over all cute little city.


----------



## PStreet1 (Mar 22, 2008)

We live more than half the year in Rosarito Beach, Mexico--30 min. south of San Diego.  U.S. citizens who live abroad (as we do, even though we still own property in the U.S.) vote in presidential elections.  You register to vote from the last state you lived in.

We are happy with Rosarito Beach; the climate is like San Diego--maybe a tad better--we are right on the water, we can get to San Diego for any medical services we want on the U.S. side of the border; we can even cross for any groceries we can't get locally or just because we want to see a movie the day it comes out.  We have lots of friends who no longer own property in the U.S. and love living in Mexico.

Ocean front property is a very small fraction of the cost in the U.S. and there is lots of new construction, both homes and businesses:  our Home Depot just opened, and the new 8 screen movie theater (U.S. movies are in English with Spanish subtitles) is well under construction.


----------



## Icc5 (Mar 22, 2008)

*Cupertino, Ca.*

We have both lived in this area all our lives and have traveled all over the United States in the last 20 years taking 5 weeks a year on vacation and have found nowhere that compares weatherwise to here.  We have decided to make my wife's father's house into our dream home.  He passed away last year and his house is just down the street from ours so we are selling ours and putting a ton into the other house.
Most of our friends still live in the area, we have very good hospitals, colleges, community colleges, senior services.  The problems here are more related to high costs and transportation.  We should end up fine as far as the high costs and will make do with transportation issues.
We are not too far from the mountains, ocean, airports, San Francisco.
The house is a four bedroom (grandkids can spend time with us) in a tree lined comfortable neighborhood.  We plan to keep traveling as long as we can but it will be for pleasure, not in search of the future.
Bart


----------



## Patri (Mar 22, 2008)

Passepartout said:


> 'Bout the same as being a non-citizen resident of anyplace.
> 
> Jim



I don't mean in Mexico. I wouldn't want to give up my American voting rights by living out of the country.


----------



## JLB (Mar 22, 2008)

Beside the lake/ocean with a nearby golf course or beside the golf course with a nearby lake/ocean.


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 22, 2008)

Patri said:


> I don't mean in Mexico. I wouldn't want to give up my American voting rights by living out of the country.



Assuming you wouldn't be relinquishing your U.S. citizenship, you'd vote absentee in your 'home' district. If you sold your U.S. residence, you could use a P.O. box as a Home of Record. Perhaps a grown child's address or the bank where you'd have your income or S.S. deposited. 

Unless one is going into  a witness protection program, (and looking for an ideal retirement locale!?!?)  I can't see that maintaining a U.S. presence would be too difficult.

Jim Ricks


----------



## stevedmatt (Mar 22, 2008)

If Mexico is your primary residence, do you still pay US federal income tax on IRA/pension income? If you only pay Mexican tax, how does that compare to US taxes?


----------



## PStreet1 (Mar 22, 2008)

Living in Mexico, you pay U.S. income tax, just as you always have.  You don't pay state income tax.  As I said, you don't vote in state elections if you live in another country, but you still vote in federal elections.  If you own property in Mexico, you, of course, pay property tax in Mexico, and it is low.  Ours has gone up "tremendously," and is now almost $400.00 a year.


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 22, 2008)

From what I have read on various international retirement sites, in Mexico, you DO pay their value added tax, but would only pay Mexican income tax if the majority of your income is derived in Mexico, not on income from elsewhere. 

(disclaimer) Check with a knowledgeable tax advisor before making any large financial decisions. 

Jim Ricks


----------



## anne1125 (Mar 23, 2008)

I'm with Gramma5.  We bought a lot in Englewood, FL and will someday build our dream home.  We're 5 miles from the gulf of Mexico (Englewood Beach).  We have a great corner lot a few blocks off a major road (McCall).  We have visited this area twice and love it.  Talk about great sunsets!

Now, we just need to save a bit more...

Anne


----------



## JLB (Mar 23, 2008)

Ten years ago when folks talked about SW FL, they talked about the great place they just bought in South Ft. Myers, Bonita Springs or Estero, etc.  Now it is Charlotte Harbor, Punta Gorda, Englewood, etc.

As stuff gets snarfed up and prices are driven up (yeah, a bit of a decline right now), the _south_ in southwest moves further north.

I think recall a few years back saying the next hot market in FL will likely be the beachy Sarasota areas.  Some are already settling for settling there.


----------



## Fern Modena (Mar 23, 2008)

Everyone has different likes/dislikes, and their lifestyle is different.  What *I* like may well not be right for you.  Whatever you think you might like, you should visit several times over a year, staying for periods of more than a week if possible.  Try to go in both summer and winter, and try to live as much as you can like a local not a hotel guest/tourist.  

We love where we live.  We're in Henderson, NV, too, about two miles "up the hill" from KarenG.  We live in an "active adult community," and that's right for us.  There is so much to do here that we have to keep calendars to keep our life straight.  

Yes, its hot here in the summer, but "its a dry heat."  Our humidity is in the single digits in the summertime, so it doesn't feel as hot to us as many other places (but you gotta carry water with you and drink it all day long).  It wasn't hard for us to get used to, coming from California with hot weather.  The bigger surprise was the winter, with its cold and wind!  We knew about it, but still...  I'm asthmatic, so I tend to stay inside if it is really windy.  A good point?  We have about 300 days of sunshine a year (and I thought it was even higher) and less than 5" of rain annually, most of it in the summer.

Our community has just about everything I'd need, without ever going more than ten miles.  There are literally hundreds of restaurants in all prices and cuisines.  We could eat at a different place every year and it would take several years to do them all.  If we want entertainment, Las Vegas is there, but after you are here a few years you really don't go that often.  There's also UNLV for both culture and education.  

If you want to go to Las Vegas, there are many, many free and inexpensive "locals deals" available if you know where to look.

The Las Vegas of tourists is much different than the Las Vegas/Henderson/Summerlin of locals.  I suspect it is the same most places.


----------



## Gramma5 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Yea Englewood!*

Anne,
Where is your lot? We are in just three miles up the road from #776 toward Placida.......It's abit depressed here right now but give it 5+ yrs and the "boomers" will discover it and things will improve (some of that may not be great but we need the influx of $$ and jobs)

Sherry


----------



## Elan (Mar 23, 2008)

Ideal retirement for me would be two smaller residences. The first on a lake in NW Montana for the summers and the 2nd on a golf course in Arizona for the winters.  If I had to pick just one location, I'd start my search in the Central/Northern California to Southern Oregon area.


----------



## lprstn (Mar 24, 2008)

*Retire??Hmmm*

On a cruise ship...I read that many people cruise most of the year as retiree's.  A land location? Myrtle Beach (or close to it - houses go for as low 125,000) and Delaware, or PA and Bermuda (the people are soo nice there!)


----------



## Mydogs2big (Mar 24, 2008)

Our retirement home is just off the freeway between the city of Portland and Seaside, OR.  It's in the woods 3/4 surrounded by State Forest Land.  

Just one hour from the big city and just 20 mins to the ocean.  We wonder if we will be able to live there very long before having to move back into the city like so many others for our physical health needs (doctors & Rx).

It's amazing how inexpensive you can still find a place there and our taxes are only around $800.  We bought a 1/3 acre just down the road with a trailer for about $35,000 and have had no problem keeping it rented at $850 over the last 10 years.  A person could find a similar place for less than $100,000 today.

We would like to spend spring and summers there and fall and winters in a warmer/drier climate.


----------



## RDB (Mar 24, 2008)

*Portland, Or*



Mydogs2big said:


> Our retirement home is just off the freeway between the city of Portland and Seaside, OR.  It's in the woods 3/4 surrounded by State Forest Land.
> 
> Just one hour from the big city and just 20 mins to the ocean.  We wonder if we will be able to live there very long before having to move back into the city like so many others for our physical health needs (doctors & Rx).
> 
> ...



I too like that area. Hood is there also.
Have you a first hand idea of how prices compare on the WA side of the River?


----------



## hvsteve1 (Mar 24, 2008)

Surprisingly, one of the best places we found was a timeshare development.

Fairfield Glade, in Crossville,TN appears to suit us fine. We are from the Hudson Valley and want to get away from the northeast winters but cannot put up with the summer heat of the deep south. Crossville is on the Cumberland Plateau and is usually significantly cooler than other TN cities in the summer while the winters are much shorter and less stressful than what we have now. Home prices are noticibly lower than NY and property taxes are verrry low as compared to what we are used to. The Glade was started by Fairfield and currently has a popular, but not overwhelming, Wyndam timeshare. Over the years, many homes have been built on the 3,000 or so parcels that are not part of the timeshare and attracts many retirees from the midwest. The property has 11 lakes, 2 marinas and four golf courses, along with tennis, pools and a central building with a health club and stores. It is not a gated community as it once was as the owners association discovered that, by opening the gates, the county would care for the miles of roads. But it is still pretty insulated with it's own security force and no real through roads to bring anybody who isn't there for a reason.

In addition to the Glade, Crossville has a similar community at Lake Tansi and other such devolpments as Deer Creek and Holiday Lake.

We haven't moved there yet, but are looking. The one thing it lacks that some of you may be looking for is the warm winter. But I'll take short and mild anyday.


----------



## talkamotta (Mar 24, 2008)

I love living in Salt Lake, except for the winters. (Sorry, I dont ski anymore)   I might like it better when I retire because then I wont have to drive in it.  I deal with the winters because it gives us water and lakes to fish in and it kills the bugs.  The mountains are beautiful; all I have to do is just look out my window and they are there.   I love the changes of the seasons.  Everything is starting to come alive right now and there are many days in April where you can go skiing in the mountains or golf in the valley.  Salt Lake is a day's drive from so many different climates that its amazing.  

For me, home is where my family is.  I would love Hawaii (plan to stay there for 3 weeks in winter) but if I lived there I would miss out on my grandchildren.  I will spend more time in Florida because thats where 6 of my grandchildren live right now but 5 might be moving to St. George.  The parents live in Vegas, Summerlin, and there is a house waiting for us there, if we want it.  I like visiting but dont know if I would like not being able to have a flower garden and working in the yard?  The other kids live in Salt Lake but as thier careers progress they might be moving too.  

A few years back, I wanted to buy a home in SW Florida when I retired.  I love Longboat Key (own a timeshare there) but Im not that rich, Sarasota.  I thought that Punta Gorda (own at Fisherman Village) would be a reasonable place to live and I love the quaint fishing part of the town.  Now I think that owning 2 homes wouldnt be for me. Maybe in 3 years when I retire  hope I will have it figured out.  Lots of things to consider.


----------



## normab (Mar 24, 2008)

We looked at several states/cities in the southeast and chose Aiken SC.  It has everything we were looking for :whoopie:  Some of the things we looked for:

Cultural activities
Moderate weather (Warmer winters and hot though not humid/buggy summers)
Lower cost of living
10 minutes from shopping/groceries (not an hour away)
Hospital
University
Drivable to Hilton Head, our favorite east coast beach location

It really depends on what you want.  My sister is in VA and my parents are in FL.  Their lifestyles are different and their locations suit them.


----------



## Fern Modena (Mar 25, 2008)

You can still have backyard gardens.  And as for flowers, roses grow very well here.  We have three rose bushes, and the roses are huge, the size of a medium dinner plate.  We also have carpet roses... Then there are flowering plants, too, like various desert birds of paradise and rosemary...

Fern



talkamotta said:


> The parents live in Vegas, Summerlin, and there is a house waiting for us there, if we want it.  I like visiting but dont know if I would like not being able to have a flower garden and working in the yard?


----------



## Janette (Mar 25, 2008)

We're very happy with our decision to settle at Sun City Hilton Head. We love the area, still have a mother in Athen, Ga and son's family in our former home of Warner Robins, Ga so we aren't too far from them. We also have a son in DC and daughter's family in Maine. After 4 years, we are still amazed at the number of wonderful friends we have here and the great life style. It is also great to be able to go to Hilton Head when we have time.


----------



## RDB (Mar 28, 2008)

Steve said:


> I am a very long way from retirement, but I think that the place you live would be a great place to retire.  I'm a Virginia native, and I love history and colonial architecture.  I think the Williamsburg area would be a fun place to retire.  Here are the reasons:  fairly mild winters, lots of history and culture, easy driving distance to urban amenities in Hampton Roads and Richmond, a semi-rural atmosphere, beautiful new neighborhoods being built, easy access to the mountains via I-64, within a day's drive of many of the nation's most interesting cities and best vacation destinations, etc.  I think Williamsburg would be great!
> 
> Other areas I would consider include:  Beaufort County in South Carolina, Santa Barbara in California (if I could afford it), Western North Carolina, Santa Fe, or right here where I live now (Utah).  ... Steve



Steve, I have to agree with all your reasons. I asked this question to see how varied people are, not that we want to relocate. Really, many times folk don’t have enough information to make wise choices. This thread may make them more confused then ever.

We have been in the Tidewater area since the late 60s. We were stationed in Norfolk for 7 years. When I retired from naval life, we took the kids back to mid-Michigan for 2 winters then to Houston for a couple jobs and wound up coming back here to Newport News and built in Gloucester. Look up all of that on MapQuest and click on the Ariel view to see how forested this area is and how much water. 

I particularly like where we are now. We are to the south of the Yorktown Battlefields. Dan and decided if we could find a large house with separate quarters for Caroll and I, that we'd both sell and buy it together. 

That also allowed me to retire for good. I get up and go to bed pretty much as I want. Work in the yard and fix on the house as I like. Mosey around at Lowe's for hours at times. Take a 9 month cross country trip too.

Government downsizing made us sell out and downsize close to Ft Eustis. 
This is not a rat-race place, no sky-scrapers, yet not out in the sticks. There are a lot of military bases so the economy stays fairly steady and not a lot of unemployment. Schools are overcrowded of course because no one likes for the taxes to increase. 

If you go 35 to 50 miles northwest toward Richmond, there are winter snows. Williamsburg/Yorktown seldom gets but an inch. Makes for pretty and then it goes away. No shoveling of snow. Scrape windows 4/5 times per winter, first thing in morning. 

We can’t afford to move away from the military pharmacies and commissaries even though I know other places I’d rather live. Grocery and gas prices are pretty well competitive due to on-post military prices. 

It does get hotter than we like but not like Houston or Tampa. Humid but not like Mississippi. We enjoy many periods of 60 t0 75 days throughout the winter. Had to get used to 70 for Christmas, but I knew we liked it better than 6 feet of drifting snow. There’s no ice-fishing here, but you can bundle up and put a boat in on many days. Today temp went to 80. Tomorrow = 55!

I like inland, Charlottesville, VA to Knoxville, as it is cooler. However, have to put up with snow and much of the area has fewer jobs. Housing is less.

I like the Jacksonville housing prices, but not the traffic nor summer heat. Get away from the beach and the countryside is NOT MUCH. 

We don’t care for dessert. I have to have trees, birds, hills and lakes and the means to grow a lawn if I want to. The Ozarks (noth) are a second choice but hasn't sufficiant military facilities.


----------



## Carol C (Mar 28, 2008)

Somewhere in the Carolinas, either mountains of western NC or coastal (but not too close to beach) SC north of Charleston. Living in Atlanta we've got mild winters, but in retirement I think I'll be ready to abandon city life for a more natural and tranquil landscape.


----------



## Mydogs2big (Mar 29, 2008)

*Response to RDB*

Yes, I know exactly where you're asking about. 20 miles East of Ht. Hood and across the Columbia River Gorge & River is an area called Goldendale.  It is the "Hub" of that area.  It has everything anyone needs.  Beautiful views, dry climate, Ponderosa Pines.  There are views of four different big mountains.

The land is cheap!  We own 20 acres.  Today that 20 acres will cost around $60-75K.  This has a well, and electricity to boot. About $800 year taxes with a small cabin on it.

This is where we had originally planned on spending our winters and springs in retirement.


----------



## RDB (Mar 29, 2008)

Mydogs2big said:


> Yes, I know exactly where you're asking about. 20 miles East of Mt. Hood and across the Columbia River Gorge & River is an area called Goldendale.  It is the "Hub" of that area.  It has everything anyone needs.  Beautiful views, dry climate, Ponderosa Pines.  There are views of four different big mountains.
> 
> The land is cheap!  We own 20 acres.  Today that 20 acres will cost around $60-75K.  This has a well, and electricity to boot. About $800 year taxes with a small cabin on it.
> 
> This is where we had originally planned on spending our winters and springs in retirement.



Our son and family settle on the Vancouver side for property value and tax base. Great area. They love the skiing and boating. Can't beat the four-season weather. Housing cost is higher than here but the summer humidity is less. I like the clean air and water there.


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 29, 2008)

And no state income tax in Washington, and no sales tax in Oregon. Ya don't suppose folks live in one and cross the bridge to shop in the other???

Jim Ricks


----------



## caribbeansun (Mar 30, 2008)

Hmmm - for someone that has lived in 4 season weather their whole life there's one of those seasons that I'm now prepared to do without.

 As you can see here




RDB said:


> Can't beat the four-season weather.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Mar 30, 2008)

This is great. We are looking at retiring in 4 years and I want to be somewhere else, I need an indoor pool, theater, movies, restaurants, mild climate (not too wet as I am allergic to mold and not too very humid) and I want to be within an hour of an airport and close to good medical care and a college. Some great suggestions here. If anyone would care to add those factors to their choices, I'd appreciate it. Ashland is a possibility, but really far from a major airport and also from the ocean. We wanted to check out Ashville, NC and there is a Creative Retirement Center there that has a weekend workshop on Memorial Day Weekend. Also considering Bend, Oregon, Davis, California and maybe north of Kona on Hawaii.
Liz


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 30, 2008)

Liz Wolf-Spada said:


> This is great. We are looking at retiring in 4 years and I want to be somewhere else, I need an indoor pool, theater, movies, restaurants, mild climate (not too wet as I am allergic to mold and not too very humid) and I want to be within an hour of an airport and close to good medical care and a college. Some great suggestions here. If anyone would care to add those factors to their choices, I'd appreciate it. Ashland is a possibility, but really far from a major airport and also from the ocean. We wanted to check out Ashville, NC and there is a Creative Retirement Center there that has a weekend workshop on Memorial Day Weekend. Also considering Bend, Oregon, Davis, California and maybe north of Kona on Hawaii.
> Liz




Liz, my folks lived in Bend, Oregon for over thirty years.  It's a great area to live in, if you don't need to leave there too often.  Definitely a drier, high-desert climate, with four distinct seasons.  The Bend airport is just north of town in Redmond, Oregon, but flights in or out are not all that convenient.  Portland is several hours away by car via a two-lane highway, and driving there can be hazardous in the winter.  And if you need to be near the ocean, Bend isn't going to work for you - there are a couple of mountain ranges in the way.  But having said all that, if you can live with the inconveniences, it's a great area with good healthcare, no sales tax, nice real estate values, good economic infrastructure, and a growing economy.  But be advised - Bend is the hub for winter skiing at Mt. Bachelor, and summer tourist traffic through the area can be a nuisance.

Dave


----------



## regatta333 (Mar 30, 2008)

Liz Wolf-Spada said:


> This is great. We are looking at retiring in 4 years and I want to be somewhere else, I need an indoor pool, theater, movies, restaurants, mild climate (not too wet as I am allergic to mold and not too very humid) and I want to be within an hour of an airport and close to good medical care and a college. Some great suggestions here. If anyone would care to add those factors to their choices, I'd appreciate it. Ashland is a possibility, but really far from a major airport and also from the ocean. We wanted to check out Ashville, NC and there is a Creative Retirement Center there that has a weekend workshop on Memorial Day Weekend. Also considering Bend, Oregon, Davis, California and maybe north of Kona on Hawaii.
> Liz



If you are considering NC, you should check out Tennessee.  We ended up buying a lot in a community just outside of Knoxville, after checking out developments in NC.  No state income tax, easy access to Knoxville airport, Univ of Tennessee and medical facilities.  They also have a planned revitalization of Knoxville riverfront.


----------



## RDB (Mar 30, 2008)

Liz Wolf-Spada said:


> This is great. We are looking at retiring in 4 years ..., mild climate (not too wet as I am allergic to mold and not too very humid) and I want to be within an hour of an airport and close to good medical care and a college. . ...add those factors to their choices, I'd appreciate it. Ashland is a possibility, but really far from a major airport and also from the ocean. ... Also considering Bend, Oregon, Davis, California and maybe north of Kona on Hawaii.
> Liz



It appears you have already established some of your interests by choosing these places. Quite a varied selection. 

It will take much research

Keep Friends & Family in mind, also Health facilities, Living Expenses, Comfort, What to do & see, Convenience to what you want… crime, school ratings, unemployment.

I looked up temperatures for 30 March week at the four you've listed.

Ashville, NC            45 to 69 highs          41 to 49 lows

Bend, Oregon …      40 to 58 highs.         13 to 27 overnight lows.

Davis, California …   Highs around 63.       Lows 35 to 48.     	

Kona, Hawaii…        79 to 83 highs           69 to 73 lows
Lovely… but Inconvenient IMO.

What are the negatives for where you are?
Which regions have the *mild climate* that you want?


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Mar 30, 2008)

The negatives where we are: 30 miles for me to go swimming (each way), 35miles each way to the movies, most of our doctors are between 40 and 50 miles away. We live in a very beautiful tiny mountain village in Southern California. No public transportation, little restaurant selection, lots of snow in the winter.

Bend sounds excellent, but I want to be able to visit my son, currently in San Francisco and have him visit us, so within an hour of a major airport would be great.

Maybe we should check out Knoxville. I have no idea where it is, but I was in Memphis for a weekend and liked it in that brief time.

Thanks,
Liz


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 30, 2008)

Liz Wolf-Spada said:


> The negatives where we are: 30 miles for me to go swimming (each way), 35miles each way to the movies, most of our doctors are between 40 and 50 miles away. We live in a very beautiful tiny mountain village in Southern California. No public transportation, little restaurant selection, lots of snow in the winter.
> 
> Bend sounds excellent, but I want to be able to visit my son, currently in San Francisco and have him visit us, so within an hour of a major airport would be great.
> 
> ...




Liz, this link has great information about Central Oregon, including info about cities served by the Bend airport, and who flies there.  You might find it easier to fly to SF than you thought:  http://www.visitcentraloregon.com/listing.html?cID=20

FYI:  Knoxville, Tennesee is on the extreme eastern end of the state, on Interstate 40, not far from Asheville, NC.  It's a beautiful small city in the Smoky Mountains.  

Dave


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Mar 31, 2008)

Is the Knoxville Airport a major hub for any cheaper carriers? I noticed that flights in and out of Redmond and also Medford and also Ashville are fairly expensive. I hadn't thought of Knoxville, and haven't been to Asheville yet either. I wanted us to go to the retirement planning seminar that UNC does there Memorial Day weekends, but probably not this year. How is the weather in Knoxville?
thanks,
Liz


----------



## pammex (Apr 1, 2008)

Lake Chapala Mexico ( outside of Guadalajara), temperate climate, lower cost of living, low property tax, 5000 feet above sea level, 5 hours from coast by car...lots of retirees, many amenities, you can still vote in US absentee ballot, slower pace of living....I am not retirement age and I spend most of the year here or at the Coastal areas, so where will I retire who knows LOL...Has to be warm, sunny and no snow though....


----------



## PStreet1 (Apr 1, 2008)

Hello there, fellow Mexico dweller.  We too are happy with owning in Mexico.


----------



## JLB (Apr 1, 2008)

Seriously, our area (the Branson Tri-lakes area, and I'll toss in the White River Valley--Beaver Lake/Bella Vista, Norfork Lake/Mountain Home/Cherokee Village/Horseshoe Bend) is one of the largest retirement areas in the country.  You have to be here awhile to appreciate how really popular it is for retirement and how much bigger it is going to be.  I could not even begin to desribe all the developments in progress and on the books.

20 years from now I bet it will be one of the largest population centers in Missouri.

They come from near and far, but lately especially from the coasts, because you get so much for so little, relatively, here.  Our little point is typical>>>Kansas City, Illinois, Florida, California, Minnesota, Minnesota, California, St. Louis, Florida, Kansas City, Kansas City, Kansas City, California, Colorado, Illionois, Illinois, Kansas City, Texas, Idaho.  No one on our road is from here.

We have the lake, nature, golf, nearby urban civilization, plus all of the Branson attractions at discount prices.

Our cousins travel all over the world for a major oil company, and they just bought the 13 acres across the cove, at the beginning of our road, for less than what building lots cost in many areas.  We have joked with TUG friends that we should build a commune there!  

Except for a few minor points, we are where people dream of, IMO.


----------



## RDB (Apr 1, 2008)

Jim, 

As you know I only paused briefly a few months ago. I was running west to east across the state. Nice country!

We visited Branson on our way to and from Fairfield Bay some years earlier. We came and went via St Louis on that trip. Not terribly impressed until south of Springfield.

We ran the road up and back in mid-week to take in some shows and drive the countryside. I thought that area was lovely and somewhat removed from big city life. Fine to me.

On top of all you are saying, would you please take the time to tell about crime and employment in your area?

Robert


----------



## JLB (Apr 2, 2008)

There are some discussions about the economy here:

http://www.1branson.com/forum/

Employment is anything having to do with tourism.  An abudance of mimimum wage seasonal jobs, plus higher paying sales jobs where the object is to get tourist to leave a large chunk of change behind>>>conods (mostly nightly rental) and timeshares.  Lots of construction jobs.

We don't have urban crime, but with law enforcement stretched thin we have our share of minor crime.  Drugs, disputes between people, etc.  There is penchant for letting minor disputes escalate until it becomes serious, rather than nipping it.

Branson is just now redoing the liquor policy.


----------

